# Pheaant brood count



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Has the pheasant brood count been completed yet? I haven't seen anything, but wondered if I was looking in the wrong places.

I did see the crowing count earlier this summer, but am eagerly awaiting the brood count report.


----------



## wildwidgeon (Aug 18, 2009)

I spoke with my farmer in the SE and he told me two weeks ago the hens in his hay fields were still sitting on nests and he was still seeing small chicks. Those not hatched may not make it through October.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I was at my farm this morning and saw a decent amount of birds. But I did see some very small chicks that must have been a late hatch, they didn't look llike they were close to being able to fly yet.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

ND decoy said:


> I was at my farm this morning and saw a decent amount of birds. But I did see some very small chicks that must have been a late hatch, they didn't look llike they were close to being able to fly yet.


Pheasant chicks can actually take flight and maintain a glide as early as 2 weeks of age.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I didn't know that. Those chicks might have been only a couple of weeks old. They still look like little fuzz balls.


----------

